# Main > News >  The Lite Challenge Mapping Contest is Active

## ravells

If (often like me) you have felt a bit too shy to enter the mapping contest because the quality of mapping is just too good, worry no more.

The 'lite' contest is for those of us who are not as accomplished as the experts on this site. Previous winners are not allowed to win (although on this initial challenge they can take part).

Our inaugaral contest is to create a map for your desktop:

Any genre allowed...let your imagination run riot.

Your final entry must be a 'print screen' from your desktop with your desktop icons arranged in a pleasing and sympathetic manner together with your map. You can of course, if you wish, make whatever icons symbols you please.

As an exception to the rules: ANYONE CAN PLAY INCLUDING PREVIOUS COMPETITION WINNERS - but previous competition winners will be excluded from the final voting.

New members to the forum are encouraged to take part....competitions can be addictive and will improve your map-making skills.

Have fun!

Link to the subforum is here

an example map/deckplan appears below:

----------


## Ascension

That's a really cool idea.

----------


## Redrobes

I have MyComputer and the Recycle bin on my desktop and that's it. Id get rid of them too if I could be bothered as well. I just don't use them.

----------


## gorkamorka

It's a really cool Idea.

I'm just a bit worried about the fact that your spaceship is controlled by Windows.  It give 'The Blue Screen of Death' a whole new meaning.

----------

